
Free Graphics Software Vectr 1.4 Launched - NickFromVectr
https://vectr.com/blog/updates/vectr-1-4-brings-grouping-of-layers/
======
NonEUCitizen
If you download, does it run completely offline or does it still rely
partially on your servers?

